# Jackpot!!



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

So I went to the local "B&M" (really just a tobacco shop with idiots running it) and found a few rarities for bargain prices. So their loss is my gain. I found a little over half a box of Oliva MB I, and some old cloth band Oliva O Maduro. I got the MB I for 6.03 each and the Oliva O for about 5 a stick. Unfortunately, though I bought the rest of the box of Oliva MB I, they would not give me the actual box. They wanted to charge me $20 for it. Insane. Is it me or is it common practice to give the box away when someone buys most of it? :frown:


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great Pickup


----------



## maxnmisty435-cl (Apr 26, 2008)

nice pick up they look yummy


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy.... 

(and yeah, they should've let you have the empty box, either free or maybe a couple bucks... 20? that's frickin' ridiculous... but then, you said it yourself - idiots run that store)


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

nice find anyway


----------



## dcsmoke (Jul 10, 2008)

$20 for a box! Wow! My girlfriend makes little jewelry boxes out of old cigar boxes. One of my local B&Ms just gives them to her for free. 

Nice pick up, by the way!


----------



## Alex Svenson (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice find.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

After stealing the MB1's, Who cares about the box. You got a GREAT deal. Awesome find Triple. That's the box where it was meant to be displayed on the wall Right? It is a nice painting.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Realy nice find! I'd love to try one of those cloth banded Oliva's....


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Find, Both are great smokes!!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

howland1998 said:


> After stealing the MB1's, Who cares about the box. You got a GREAT deal. Awesome find Triple. That's the box where it was meant to be displayed on the wall Right? It is a nice painting.


Yep I think so.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

$20 for the MB1 box is a steal! Hand-painted and numbered. I have one (full) I'll never part with. It's a bautiful box IMHO.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

awesome find and even thought 20 bucks for a box is alot of money those are amazing boxes I would go back for it


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

20$ For an empty box?? :lol: There are people who sel the sun, if they could!!
But you know better, you got the beautys who where in!!  Great pickups!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Sweet find. Can anyone post a pic of the box?


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice Pickup!!!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice pickup. They should have given you the box.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Very nice pick up!!!


----------



## Reverend Mike (Sep 4, 2007)

You know, we retailers are in BUSINESS to maybe make a little money every once in a while. Certainly these guys didn't know what cigars they had, but they did know that the box wasn't disposable.

Unless a customer buys a full box we don't always just give them the box. Sure, a simple Oliva V box or something is given with no problem -- we'd throw it out if the customer didn't want it. Even say an Ashton or Perdomo Reserve box is trash mostly. But, then boxes like the original Masterblend, Partagas Decadas, anything just about in the Gurkha line, CAO Vision or anything numbered, signed, etc... goes on eBay for the store.

You only have a RIGHT to the box if you buy a full box. Otherwise, it's up to the retailer.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow great find!!! MB1's :dribble::dribble:


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Very nice find!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Great find and a great price


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

WOW, you hit the 777!

Yes, generally, if you buy what is left in the box, you should get to keep the box - ESPECIALLY if they have another box they can put out. In some cases though, a lot of place will not even sell or give away the last box until they have a replacement to slide into the spot on the shelf.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Super Haul Eric! Go back and get the box!!I'll pay you $25 for it*


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man im also looking for some of the cloth banded Olivas!!! great pickups man!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Reverend Mike said:


> You know, we retailers are in BUSINESS to maybe make a little money every once in a while. Certainly these guys didn't know what cigars they had, but they did know that the box wasn't disposable.
> 
> Unless a customer buys a full box we don't always just give them the box. Sure, a simple Oliva V box or something is given with no problem -- we'd throw it out if the customer didn't want it. Even say an Ashton or Perdomo Reserve box is trash mostly. But, then boxes like the original Masterblend, Partagas Decadas, anything just about in the Gurkha line, CAO Vision or anything numbered, signed, etc... goes on eBay for the store.
> 
> You only have a RIGHT to the box if you buy a full box. Otherwise, it's up to the retailer.


I didn't mean to offend you, but I still think that $20 is an outrageous price to ask for a cigar box. Especially from a customer who just gave them more business than they usually see from one person.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

triplezero24 said:


> I didn't mean to offend you, but I still think that $20 is an outrageous price to ask for a cigar box. Especially from a customer who just gave them more business than they usually see from one person.


Watch eBay for one of these boxes. They come up from time to time and they ain't cheap (yes, I am talking empty - no "bands"). There is a big market for cigar boxes for use in crafts, and the nicer more collectible ones are worth some change.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Webmeister said:


> Watch eBay for one of these boxes. They come up from time to time and they ain't cheap (yes, I am talking empty - no "bands"). There is a big market for cigar boxes for use in crafts, and the nicer more collectible ones are worth some change.


I have noticed that trend on eBay, but thought it was price gouging, with the exception of a few (CAO Vision, Partagas Decadas, etc.). I wasn't aware anyone really paid that much for boxes. :baffled:


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

SmoknTaz said:


> Sweet find. Can anyone post a pic of the box?


I can do it!!!!!:arghhhh:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

SmoknTaz said:


> Sweet find. Can anyone post a pic of the box?


http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5933


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5933


WEBBY can do it tooo!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

GotaCohiba said:


> WEBBY can do it tooo!!!


I have one more single (Churchill) left before I have to break into the box. The 1's are my favorite out of the three that are currently out, and I am waiting to see what Oliva does with #4. If that box is in good shape, I'd pay $20 to add another to my collection!


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice score!


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Reverend Mike said:


> You only have a RIGHT to the box if you buy a full box. Otherwise, it's up to the retailer.


The cost of that box is built into the price of the cigars. If the box is emptied (by people buying them) then the box has been paid for. So If you empty the box its your right to take it home.

If someone comes in and wants to buy a BOX of cigars do you tack on a few bucks more to the "per stick" price to cover for the lovely box? I think not.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow sweet pickups


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Ultra sweet


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

What a steal on those...but they should have given you the box...guess they don't want the return business


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

nice sticks ..


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet haul!

My B&M stacks all the empty boxes by the front door. Free for the taking.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I'm like this, if the box is worth it to you then go for it, if not then I would probably think the same as others here----By the way the Box Does Look Sweet!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice pickup


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

GotaCohiba said:


> I can do it!!!!!:arghhhh:


I just Crapped me Pants! Can't we all just get along---You too Webby! Damn it Mon!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pics Michael x 2. Very nice box indeed.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice find


----------

